# First walk today!!! I'm so excited!



## Marley1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Marley is allowed out today for his first walk! I'm so excited about taking him although I'm sure it will be more of a "fight for the lead" kinda walk!
Any tips for the first few walks please? X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

With Kiki for the first few walks we just literally went out for 5 mins - three or four times a day - everything was a bit startling - cars, pushchairs, barking houses (the most scary!!) Kiki used to just sit and look until she was ready to move on again!
By day five she was off lead over the field behind our house and happily pulling like a train (if on lead) to greet people we met!
good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## Marley1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you. Will see how we get on then x


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Awh your so lucky!! We have another week and a bit to wait...it seems like we have been waiting forever! There was a bit of a problem with the vaccinations that Charlie came with so vet wanted to redo a full puppy course we we will have had him 6 weeks before he'll be able to get walked. Thankfully we have a few family dogs that he's been terrorising and out garden is sufficient enough but it's not the same as a good walk! 

Enjoy your first walks and let us know how you get on, any tips would be greatly welcomed!


----------



## Marley1 (Jan 11, 2013)

So the first day was as I expected!! We took him to the cliffs as we figured there was no cars to scare him but instead he was scared of every little noise. Bless him! On the way home he was a nervous wreck shaking all over!!! But the next day we took him round where we lived and to my surprise he was keen to keep walking! He was a little unsure of cars going past on the road but apart from that he did really well!
I now walk him for about 20 mins and he needs to learn that when he walks across me I might stand on him but other than that he loves his walks!!! X


----------

